# NYW plans?



## mschuman (Sep 22, 2008)

Can anyone compare/contrast any New Yankee Workshop plans with plans for similar items they've built. Better? worse? more detailed? They seem expensive for no more guidance than you get, but I'm a newbie.


----------



## olddutchman (Jul 4, 2008)

I haven't tried them, but i would think they'd be good or better, and don't you get the VHS too?


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

I've got the Barrister bookcase plan/vhs and am NOT pleased with it.
It is very detailed but, Nahm decided that many of the pieces needed to be a strange thickness making resawing capability neccessary, or planing a lot of good wood away.
Also, his bookcase was redesigned to be 1 solid unit, not the stackable version he did on the show. :furious: That's not what I wanted. 
And I bought the plan on a clearence sale so, no returns either.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

I never bought the plans but I did purchase some of his books. They were very detailed and really explained how to do a project. Red

PS: I also met him twice and what a great guy he is.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

I sent for the cherry plywood entertainment center, which I deemed quite similar to the armoire I was planning to build. 

sheeesh. what a waste of time, energy, anticipation, money and stamps! This whole NYW thing is a rook job, if you ask me. From what I've seen, I'd put a buncha you guys, myself included, up against that big slob from New England any day of the week and twice on Sunday! 

Here's the thing....I spent something like $14.00 for what was described as a 'measured materials list and drawing.' Sound familiar? You know what I got? Same thing some of you have? An 11"x14" piece of folded paper with an exploded view of the project. 

Today, I could build something like that without thinking too awful much on the topic. Back then, as a rookie, I was in dire need of direction and thought I'd get it from an acknowledged professional. 

pfft. what a lesson that was. Never again.

smitty


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have purchased a couple of the plans. Liked them very much. They are very detailed and easy to follow. The one I liked most was a jewelry box with a hidden compartment. I actually would up making three of those in cherry, walnut and one in figured maple, worm holes and all.

Maybe the plans are a bit expensive, but in my opinion worth it. The VHS tape is also good.

I really like the New Yankee Workshop (NYW) show very much. I learn some things but much of what he does is with tools that I do not have. Just enjoy the show.

George


----------



## mschuman (Sep 22, 2008)

*Expectations*

got me into trouble. I thought a NYW plan would be great for a first project. I bought several plans on the VHS closeout going on right now and a couple DVD plans at full price. I think you could get as much out of DVR'ing the show, and making up your own drawing while watching it.


----------

